# 17" and 18" dealer installed wheels



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I posted a thread a couple weeks ago asking what wheels were one of these, as it was pictured on the Cruze home page. It's now listed as an accessory. I was at the dealer today, and saw them installed on a Hatchback. I also saw some 17" installed on two LS sedans.

I figured I would post pics on here, that way everyone could see them installed on Cruzes. I am surprised how much I dislike the 18" wheels

I like the 17", even think they would look better on black, like my sedan LT.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I love those 17s.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

I agree, those 18s don't appeal to me at all. The 17s aren't to ad at all.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The 17's look pretty much like they did on Chevy.com site. Totally Skittle SRT-4 like. 18's look like they are trying too hard to follow Honda and Hyundai wheels.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Really wish I could view this. This site still has some problems or I do about viewing photos. Can some one tell me how to view these?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

its a syn said:


> Really wish I could view this. This site still has some problems or I do about viewing photos. Can some one tell me how to view these?


I too have many issues with navigating and operating this forum...  Wonder if its because of IE 11 compatibility?)

I have to _right-click > open link in new window_ for all image attachments.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this thread!

What a coincidence that just the other day I was searching for GM accessory wheel with a 5x105 fitment. I saw these 18s and sorta liked them but could not find any images of them on a vehicle.

IMO its a very clean wheel and mirrors the automotive trend for wheels today. Every automaker is offering similar styles - machined face with black or gray painted windows. And a saw blade-ish, swoop-in-motion style.










Subaru Legacy









Honda Civic









Honda Accord









Nissan Rogue









Toyota Rav4


----------

